# Not using doggie door -- potty inside!



## BeagleBrigade32 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello, this is my first post in these forums, and I am really hoping that somebody can help me out. Here is my problem:

I have a 2.5 year old pure bred Beagle that has always been good about letting me know when she has to "go potty outside". She would go to the back door and scratch, etc. to be let out. About 4 months ago, I installed a dog door in the master bedroom. I trained her how to use it, and she did just fine for the first few months. I would keep her gated to where she had access to the master bedroom, walk-in closet, sitting room, and bathroom. When I got home I wouldn't find any accidents.

Starting about a month or so ago she started to go to the bathroom in the master bedroom. It seems to happen everyday now, maybe only once or twice, and only pee. The weird thing is, though, that when I get home from work on through the evening (and weekends, or whenever I'm home for that matter) she will use the dog door to go to the bathroom outside. She knows how to use the dog door just fine. When I'm home she will go in and out of that thing non-stop - she loves being able to go outside and roam around as she pleases.

The thing is it is only pee (never poops in the house), only when I am gone, and only a time or two (which tells me that not all of her pee-breaks are inside - i.e. when she is alone she will sometimes use the dog door to go outside, and sometimes go on the carpet in the master bedroom). And when I get home and start searching for her latest pee-spot she will tuck her tail when she sees me discover the mess. So she obviously know swhat she did was wrong.

I am at a loss. She obviously knows what is right and wrong. And fully knows how to use the dog door - she just decides not to use it all the time while I am at work. I have gone back to giving her treats when she goes outside so that she knows that's the right thing. I have used Nature's Miracle by the gallons to try and hide the smell, but I know I'll never completely get rid of the scent. I have tried scolding her by showing her the pee-spot on the carpet and yelling at her. I am just at a loss now. 

Any ideas on how to correct this? Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

You're going to have a hard time fixing this when you're not home. She gets 'rewarded' by going inside...quick bladder relief without having to make that long trip outside. 

I would limit her to a SMALL area near the doggie door. No more freedom of several rooms. If that seems to be working then I would give her slightly more freedom...perhaps the room near the doggie door...working your way back up to more house freedom. 

In the meantime, you're on the right track by reinforcing the right potty area with treats.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

And she only tucks her tail because she senses that you are in a foul mood while searching for her mistakes. Dogs have memories literally of milliseconds and cannot remember what they did 5 minutes ago. She is just reacting to your demeanor.


----------



## BeagleBrigade32 (Jul 1, 2009)

TooneyDogs said:


> You're going to have a hard time fixing this when you're not home. She gets 'rewarded' by going inside...quick bladder relief without having to make that long trip outside.
> 
> I would limit her to a SMALL area near the doggie door. No more freedom of several rooms. If that seems to be working then I would give her slightly more freedom...perhaps the room near the doggie door...working your way back up to more house freedom.
> 
> In the meantime, you're on the right track by reinforcing the right potty area with treats.


I thought about that, but she is going within 10 feet or so of the dog door everytime. There's really no way to limit her to less area, as she is only going in the area surrounding the dog door.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Not sure I understand why the area can't be made smaller. I was thinking of a crate directly in front of the doggie door, then an X-pen in front of the doggie door, etc.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

BeagleBrigade32 said:


> I thought about that, but she is going within 10 feet or so of the dog door everytime. There's really no way to limit her to less area, as she is only going in the area surrounding the dog door.


You're saying she spends her entire day within 10 feet of the door? Is that correct?


----------



## RottieMomx3 (Jun 9, 2009)

> I have tried scolding her by showing her the pee-spot on the carpet and yelling at her. I am just at a loss now.


This also does no good. It's like showing a baby a diaper and saying NO NO NO. They don't get it. 



> Not sure I understand why the area can't be made smaller. I was thinking of a crate directly in front of the doggie door, then an X-pen in front of the doggie door, etc.


This is a great idea!


----------



## BeagleBrigade32 (Jul 1, 2009)

hulkamaniac said:


> You're saying she spends her entire day within 10 feet of the door? Is that correct?


No. she has access to several rooms, but only goes to the bathroom near the dog door. And this only happens when I am not home. When I am home she'll use the dog door with no problems - in and out non-stop.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Then Tooney's advice is correct and the advice I'd give you myself. Confine the dog to a small area around the dog door.


----------

